# 2008 Liguigas Team Bikes



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Not the greatest angles, but click to the link below and you will get a sense for the 2008 color scheme white frames, with blue cannondale logo on down tube, front end in acid green, and forks that fade into blue. 

http://www.bettiniphoto.net/show.php?&lng=ita&sid=&function=categ&categ=2&parent=1628&livello=1


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hard to tell, but they look more like System's than Super's


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

They are definitely Supers as you can see the upper seat tube lug in a couple of pics.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

trauma-md said:


> They are definitely Supers as you can see the upper seat tube lug in a couple of pics.


Concur, they are Supers. Even Bennati is on a Super, I thought he would be on a System given he is a pure sprinter. Besides the seat tube lug, in a couple of pics (admittedly hard to see) is the triangle-like profile of the downtube, as well as the distinctive "long" head tube which is not as stocky-looking as the System's head tube. Also one of the forks (again, hard to see) says SuperSix.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's a better shot:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

And another one:


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

team bikes? check her out....:blush2:


----------



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

?. i just picked up a "08 liquigas system six team replica". but it is the black front and rear green model. why are they calling it an "08" if they are using a different paint scheme for "08". i also figured something was up when dale was running a deal on this bike full ultegra $2300. its sad, i like the new paint job more.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the new colors. Although, I really like that mercury color that Pozatto had for Milan San Remo. I can see why the Hollowgram SL's that I ordered are on "back order." They're sitting nicely on Nibali's bike!!!


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, that arione is really nose down.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

capt_phun said:


> Wow, that arione is really nose down.


The rear wheel is off the ground.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

stickystuff said:


> ?. i just picked up a "08 liquigas system six team replica". but it is the black front and rear green model. why are they calling it an "08" if they are using a different paint scheme for "08". i also figured something was up when dale was running a deal on this bike full ultegra $2300. its sad, i like the new paint job more.


That specific model is a mid-year model that came out earlier in 2007. I bought one on a similar deal. I like the green scheme better than the white.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

MaestroXC said:


> The rear wheel is off the ground.[/QUOTE}
> The rear wheel is on the ground in the first picture. Still nose down more so than level.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

HikenBike said:


> That specific model is a mid-year model that came out earlier in 2007. I bought one on a similar deal. I like the green scheme better than the white.


The 2008 Liquigas team replica is correctly the 2008 model which -- like new cars -- releases in the summer or autumn of the prior numbered year. I have the 2008 Liquigas team replica SuperSix that is black with a little bit of acid green. I can tell you that in person it looks hot. 

The new Liguigas white frame -- if it is sold to the public -- could be at 2008.5 model. Of course we know Cannondale and by May or July of 2008 they're going to relase the 2009 SuperSix which might be lighter or have some other changes. The new Liguigas white frame is beautiful but a bit too busy for my taste. I like the black a little better, although it's not as flashy. Both the black and the white team bikes beat the mostly acid green of the SystemSix released at this time last year.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it looks pretty sweet, although I still love my green/black 2007 SystemSix.

Nice find on the great pics Dan. :thumbsup:


----------

